

Ask HN: Hackers in South America - Planning a Journey - tectonic

Hello HN,<p>My wife and I got married at the very end of last year and are planning an extended 8 month honeymoon backpacking trip through South America this fall, and SE Asia in the early Spring.  We're starting in Ecuador where we will do a month of language school, then we're going to backpack and buss south into Peru, Bolivia, and then Argentina south to Patagonia.<p>I'm a ruby and javascript hacker and my wife is a medstudent and biogeek.  We both love meeting people and hiking.  We're looking for advice from HN about geeky things to do on our trip.  If you live in an area along the path of our journey or know the area, we'd love to talk to you and get your advice.  I'd also be up for trading Ruby / JavaScript / Machine Learning lessons for hospitality!<p>It's really cool that I feel comfortable posting this message on HN.  Thanks for being such an interesting and vibrant community!
======
niico
Drop me a line when you are in Buenos Aires ;)

~~~
limpa
Same as Nico.-

------
dudurocha
So bad that you are not coming to Brazil. You should come here!

~~~
limpa
Agree, such an amazing country!

------
MrBlue
If you get a chance find a shaman and try Ayahuasca!!

